# كيف اميز صوت الله



## مونيكا 57 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*كيف اميز صوت الله 

ليس كل صوت من الله فيقول الكتاب المقدس "لا تصدقوا كل روح، بل إمتحنوا الأرواح هل هى من الله" (1 يو 4 : 1). و يقول الحكيم فى سفر الأمثال "ألعل الحكمة لا تنادي والفهم ألا يعطي صوته؟!" (أم 8 : 1). وهذا يعنى أن صوت الله مسموع، و سهل تمييزه. و الانجيل يعلمنا قائلا "ومتى اخرج خرافه الخاصة يذهب امامها والخراف تتبعه لانها تعرف صوته " (يو 10 : 4). بمعنى أن الخراف تتبع راعيها لأنها تعرف و تميز صوته. و يقول بولس الرسول لذلك كما يقول الروح القدس اليوم ان سمعتم صوته فلا تقسوا قلوبكم" (عب 3 : 7-. و(إن) هنا شرطية, بمعنى إن الله إشترط عدم قساوة القلب فى حالة ما إذا سمعنا صوته. و لكن ما الذى يعلمنا إن هذا صوت الله؟! يوجد طرق كثيرة لسماع صوت الله و لكن "من له اذن فليسمع" (رؤ 2). و لكنها يجب أن تكون أذن مميزة "كي لا نكون فيما بعد اطفالا مضطربين ومحمولين بكل ريح تعليم بحيلة الناس بمكر الى مكيدة الضلال" (أف 4 : 14) مثل الذين ضلوا وراء آريوس - مثلاً - ظانين أنهم يتبعون صوت الله حيث أن آريوس كان من رجال الاكليروس. 
و صوت الله يأتى بطرق كثيرة، و لكنه يحتاج لأذن حساسة تستطيع أن تميزه. فالساعاتى يمتلك أذن حساسة يعرف بها عطل الساعة حتى فى وسط الضوضاء و الصخب، و الباحثين فى الطبيعة يميزون صوت طائر مميز من بين عشرات أصوات الطيور وا لحيوانات. و لكن هؤلاء لم يحصلوا على هذه المهارة بسهولة، و لكنهم دربوا آذانهم على هذه الأصوات. و بعد سنين كثيرة صاروا محترفين. لهذا فالسماع لصوت الله يحتاج تدريب و كذلك عشرة مع الله حتى تألف صوته فيصير مميزا لديك. و لكن هناك بعض 

العوامل المساعدة لتمييز صوت الله مثل: 

(1) صوت الله لن يدعوك إلى إرتكاب معصية: فالله قدوس و يدعونا جميعاً للقداسة. و لا يمكن أن يدعوك صوت الله لمخالفة وصاياه بأى شكل من الأشكال. 
(2) صوت الله قد يأتيك من حيث لا تتوقع مثل صوت المرأة التى نزلت لتستحم أمام الأنبا أنطونيوس ، فتعلم منها و ذهب إلى البرية الجوانية. و صوت المرأة الخاطئة لمار إفرام السريانى و التى عاش من بعدها ينظر للأرض. 
(3) كما أن صوت الله قد يأتى من الموت لشخص عزيز أو عظيم كما حدث مع الأنبا بولا فترك الخصومة و الارث مع أخيه بعدما شاهد جنازة رجل عظيم، و صار أول المتوحدين. 
(4) كما أن صوت الله قد يأتى من ديانات أخرى كأن يريك الله إلتزام المسلم بصلاته و صومه، فيكون لك عظة و قدوة فى حياتك الروحية. 
(5) و قد يأتيك صوت الله من صديق، زميل، الأسرة، الأقارب. 
(6) كما قد يرسله لك الله على لسان أب إعترافك، و لكن عليك بطاعته إذ يقول الكتاب المقدس "طريق الجاهل مستقيم في عينيه . اما سامع المشورة فهو حكيم" (أم 12 : 15). و إحساسك الشخصى بالراحة من قرار أو فكرة أو إنطباع شخصى عن موضوع معين لا يعنى أن فيه صوت الله إذ يقول لنا الكتاب المقدس "توجد طريق تظهر للانسان مستقيمة وعاقبتها طرق الموت" (أم 14 : 12)، و كذلك يقول أيضا "تأتي ساعة فيها يظن كل من يقتلكم انه يقدم خدمة لله" (يو 16 : 2). أى أن هؤلاء من يقتلون المؤمنين يظنون أن هذا هو صوت إلههم فيسمعونه و يقتلوننا، و أيضاً قد تكون مرتاح لموضوع ما و لكن عاقبته سيئة. لذا يجب حتى يرسل لك الله صوته أن تصلى طالباً المعونة و المشورة و الحكمة من الله حتى يفتح لك أذنك فتستطيع أن تسمع صوته. 

إن الله يرسل لنا صوته و نحن نسد آذاننا عنه. فقد يكون الانسان محتارا فى كيفية إختيار شريكة لحياته، و يرسل له الله فتاة بها كل المواصفات الحسنة، و لكنه لا يبصرها لأنه منهمك فى أشياء أخرى. أو يكون إنسان خاطب فتاة لا تتاوفق معه، و كثيرون يقولون له ذلك، و أفعالها توضح ذلك أيضاً، و لكنه يعند مع الجميع و لا ينصت و يستمر فى الخطوبة بل و الزواج أيضاً. ثم تأتى ساعة يتمنى فيها أن يفترق عنها، و يبدأ بصب جام غضبه على الكنيسة التى منعت الطلاق إلا لعلة الزنا. و كأن الكنيسة هى السبب فى سوء إختياره. أو أن يختار شاب عملا و هو يعلم أن هذا المكان فاسد و لن يقوده سوى للمعثرات، و لكنه يصر و يسد آذانه عن كل نصيحة يرسلها له الله على لسان الآخرين، و تكون النتجية ضياعه فى نهاية الأمر. و الصلاة هى خير معين على سماع صوت الله مع القراءة فى الكتاب المقدس. فالكتاب المقدس يحتوى على صوت الله، و القراءة فيه نوع من التدريب على سماع صوت الله. أما الصلاة فنطلب فيها معونة من رب المجد أن يرسل لنا صوته و يرشدنا لسماعه. و الأنبا مقاريوس الكبير (أبو مقار) ظل محارباً بفكر الدخول للبرية الجوانية لمدة ثلاث سنوات. و لكن بالرغم من أن هذا الأمر صالح إلا إنه صلى لمدة ثلاث سنوات حتى يرشده الله إلى الصالح، و إن كان هذا الفكر من الله أم من الشيطان. عموماً "قلب الانسان يفكر في طريقه والرب يهدي خطوته" (أم 16 : 9)، فلن يتوقف الانسان عن التفكير حيث إنه مخير، و لكن عليه باللجوء لله و الطاعة لمشيئته حتى يهدى الله خطواته للصالح..

نقطة أخيرة وجب عدم إغفالها 

لا تفرض أنت على الله كيف يكلمك و كيف يرسل صوته إذ تحضرنى هنا حادثة ذكرت فى سفر يهوديت حينما حاصر أليفانا قائد جيوش نبوخذ نصر مدينة أورشليم، إذ أن شعب الله قد شاروا على عزيا الكاهن أن يضعوا لله خمسة أيام حتى ينقذهم فيها أو يلجأوا للطرق البشرية. فما كان من يهوديت إلا أن قالت لهم "من انتم حتى تجربوا الرب؟ ليس هذا بكلام يستعطف الرحمة ولكنه بالاحرى يهيج الغضب ويضرم السخط. فانكم قد ضربتم اجلا لرحمة الرب وعينتم له يوما كما شئتم، و لكن بما ان الرب طويل الاناة فلنندم على هذا ونلتمس غفرانه بالدموع المسكوبة. " (يهوديت 8: 11-14). و نحن كثيراً ما نضع لله حدوداً و نفرض عليه طرقنا البشرية ليسمعنا صوته كمن يفتح الكتاب المقدس كمن يفتح الكوتشينة أو يعمل قرعة من بين عدة وريقات يكتبها - باستثناء إختيار البطريرك لأنه إختيار الروح القدس - و ما إلى ذلك من الطرق البشرية فى فرض طريقة معينة على الله. ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع راااااااااااائع 
تسلم ايدك
ميررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااائع
> تسلم ايدك
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​











​


----------



## النهيسى (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا 


موضوع جميل جدا 

تسلم الأيادى

المسيح يبارككم​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا
> 
> 
> موضوع جميل جدا
> ...









​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 نوفمبر 2009)

كيف اميز صوت الله هو فعلا سؤال سألته لنفسى كتيييييييييير

كتير طلبت منه يكلمنى فى حلم او علامة معينة ولكن بعد ذلك بفترة وجدت ان صوت الله ليه هو من خلال الاحداث فانا حقيقى حسيت بصوته فى مشاكل كتير

شكرا مونيكا على الموضوع​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> كيف اميز صوت الله هو فعلا سؤال سألته لنفسى كتيييييييييير
> 
> كتير طلبت منه يكلمنى فى حلم او علامة معينة ولكن بعد ذلك بفترة وجدت ان صوت الله ليه هو من خلال الاحداث فانا حقيقى حسيت بصوته فى مشاكل كتير
> 
> شكرا مونيكا على الموضوع​


*
أشكرك على التوضيح
الرب يباركك​*





​


----------



## kalimooo (13 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا مونيكا

شكرااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (15 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع مميز جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام السيد المسيح​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا مونيكا
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> سلام المسيح معك دوما









​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> موضوع مميز جدا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ...









​


----------

